# I'm back to the scroll saw



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's been a while since I sat down and did one of the intricate cuttings (this one is designed by Jeff Zaffino) that I love to do so much. I was in the shop all day today, but only got one hour on the scroll saw. I haven't posted one of these hour by hour threads in a while so I thought I would post one. I hope that you guys like this one; it's only been one hour of cutting and I can already see that this is going to be a fragile piece that is going to require some extra special care. Here is the first hour of cutting. (I realized afterwards that I should have put a coin or something for scale. The next pics will include that.)










I know it doesn't look like much right now, but it will. I'm not going to say what it is. Part of the fun is guessing what it's going to be. I'm hoping to get in a couple of hours again tomorrow. Wish me luck.
Thanks for looking 
Ken


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see what it is. Your work always astonishes me, Kenbo.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Kenbo, how thick is the wood you're using? Looking forward to this!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This particular piece is 1/4" thick oak.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its kinda like one of those ink blotter psychological tests they used to do.So far I see a couple of birds.I know it will be awesome when done.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe it is a horses head. :detective:

Way to many cuts for me. :yes:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ken,
Can't tell what it is but, it sure looks "intricut". I'd have eye strain, a sore back and trembling hands by the time just that much was finished.
Looking forward to the next set of pictures.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Ken,
> Can't tell what it is but, it sure looks "intricut". I'd have eye strain, a sore back and trembling hands by the time just that much was finished.
> Looking forward to the next set of pictures.


 
Well wait no longer Gene!!! I took an hour to unwind after work and do some cutting on this one. After I have some dinner, I am hoping to get in another hour. Thanks for the kind words guys. I really love doing these pieces. They're a blast.

Here's the progress after the second hour of cutting. The Canadian quarter is there for scale, as promised.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I finished eating my dinner...........pork chops, home cut french fries and corn, for those that are interested.........and then headed back out to the shop. Another hour of cutting and this is the result.









Some of the sections are starting to concern me, but that is par for the course when doing a piece like this.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

That hurts my brain it's so complex. Awesome work! All of the awesome projects on this site really make me strive to become better at my own projects.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenbo, Incredible detail. I would last about 15 minutes and either would look for the hammer or woodstove. Guess-house in the woods.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Allright... You changed the design on me.

It was a horses head. :laughing:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

so Kenbo, i am wondering if you are just eyeballing this, or do you have a template that you place on top of the oak when you are working?

and i think mike1950 has something with a house in the woods. but whatever it is its amazing.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

'Possum, no doubt!

As always, you have great skill.

Keep it comin'!

p


----------



## bbandu (Mar 29, 2011)

looks great so far, cant waite to see the finished product.


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely looking so far! Is it going to be an owl perched in a tree?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. All of your guesses are great guesses and I can see each and every one of them in this piece, however, they are all wrong. :laughing:
In answer to your question Gus, I have a pattern drawn on the other side of the blank. The pictures that I am showing you are actually the back of the cutting. If I were to show the other side, you would see the drawing and that would be the end of the guessing game. :thumbsup:

Either way, here is the progress after 4 hours of cutting. This piece is getting scary fragile. The wood is starting to twist with every cut causing excess vibrations and the chances of this piece surviving the cutting process are getting smaller and smaller. Here's hoping that this one survives.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After 5 hours of cutting, the piece is still holding up. Hoping to get another couple of hours in tomorrow. Thanks for looking.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

God to have your patients! Lol looks great!

~tom


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow.... All I can say is WOW!


----------



## AndyA (Jan 7, 2011)

Once you get it finished how do u sand and finish something that fragile? Looks great!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

AndyA said:


> Once you get it finished how do u sand and finish something that fragile? Looks great!!!


 
Sanding is a challenge. For any larger cut areas, I save the waste pieces and place them back in area that they came from. Kind of like a jig saw puzzle. This provides a little extra stability. I then sand, very carefully, with a 1/4 sheet DeWalt random orbital sander. It's a nerve racking process to say the least. :laughing: But I enjoy it. As far as finishing these pieces, I use a matt finish or semi gloss spray varnish to seal it up. Works well, and from there, I make a custom frame and seal it behind glass.

Thanks for the kind words guys. Another couple of hours and you should start seeing a partial image of what I'm cutting. Hang in there. My wife knows what it is and she can't tell at this stage. :blink:

Ken


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That is SWEET!! I just stared at it for 5 minutes and I think that even if my left eye wasn't blurry for whatever reason, I would still have no clue what it is. Still awesome work though!! What kind of blade are you using if I might be so bold?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Be as bold as you wish........that's what we are here for. I am using 2/0 spiral blades for this project. They are pretty fine.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I like these progressive pictures. It'd be neat to set your project in a fixed place each time and then animate the pictures in a time lapse.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That would be cool. It would take forever, but it would be cool.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there a water wheel in there?


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Sequence Shots*

Ken,

I really appreciate your posting it looks really whimsical I just wish I could figure it out.

Anyway I ran across this website from another forum. You can string or pics together. I have used it for my website and it works great. Just make sure each pic is the same size and positioned / cropped the same.

http://www.gifninja.com

Instructions:
Save your pictures on your computer.

Go to the above website perform the following:
1 - Click on "Create an Animated Gif".
2 - Click on "Browse" and select the saved picson you computer.
3 - Choose the animation speed for your gif
5 - Click on "Make my gif"

Next screen - *Here's what you made! Look good?*
6 - Here you can make some adjust 
7 - Click on "Yes - it's fantastic!" 

Next screen - *Almost done!*
8 - Click on "Save Gif"

Next screen - *Save options*
- Save to computer
or
- Display this picture on your site Code for blogs, MySpace, Bebo


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry for kicking the dead horse. This took 3 min to complete. It's just the idea.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the site and thanks for your guesses folks. No, there is not a water wheel in the picture. 
I ventured out today and cut for another hour. The structure on this piece is fading fast. Here's how it looks after 6 hours of cutting.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Impressive native american from what I can see. Western plains, what tribe?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gary Beasley said:


> Impressive native american from what I can see. Western plains, what tribe?


 
And the guesses are getting closer......good eye. :thumbsup:

Here's the progress after 7 hours of cutting. My eyes are bleeding. :laughing: The old eyes just can't do it like they used to and on top of that, I need new glasses.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I think Gary is right. At this point I would be off the deep end. Kenbo, You are a man of great patience.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

turn it over dam it my eyes hurt just looking at it,

worse than looking at the pics the artist make where you have to see it up close and slowly pull away to see what in the hell it is, i can't see them either haha.


i will hold my applause till i actually know what the hell your doing, :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

I at least sea a native american dream catcher. That's all I can make out at this point.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That makes it a lot easier. Native shield bottom left center. The coin is where the head is. His bow is sticking up there now. An arrow feather behind his right shoulder. Then I'm lost.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jstange2 said:


> That makes it a lot easier. Native shield bottom left center. The coin is where the head is. His bow is sticking up there now. An arrow feather behind his right shoulder. Then I'm lost.


 
You've given this a lot of thought I see. :laughing:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> You've given this a lot of thought I see. :laughing:


I'm thinking about unsubscribing for a couple of days to straighten my eyes out.:blink:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I see a couple feathers dangling,Is it headgear or bonnet on an Indians head?


----------



## OldCoastie (Jun 10, 2010)

Kenbo, I'm thinking I found a picture of the pattern you're doing. If so, you got a good ways to go to finish it if you do the whole thing. I've been looking at this and with my scroll saw and my patience, I'd have about as much chance of doing this as a snowman lasting 10 mins in Key West. Thanks for including us in the process. 
Earl


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> Kenbo, I'm thinking I found a picture of the pattern you're doing. If so, you got a good ways to go to finish it if you do the whole thing.


The beauty of Kenbo's work is that we only see a very small portion of the complete work, kinda like looking at Mona Lisa's eyeball, and trying to see her smile!:yes:

He's done this to us before!

As an aside, I'm reading a great book about the Comanche nation right now called _Empire of the Summer Moon_, highly recommended by me. 

Keep it comin', Kenbo!

p


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

My head just exploded looking at this.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a record. 12 broken blades in a one hour cutting session. Maybe I should contact Guiness World Records.

Either way, the cat is out of the bag, so i will continue to post hourly posts because that is what I do.
Here is the progress after 8 solid hours of cutting. Loving this one a lot.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, I've said it before and I'll say it again: Your patience and skills amaze me. I would go completely insane trying to do something like that. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I see the work of two artists, the one that drew the original and the one that has so much skill and patience to scroll it. Beautiful work.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

You really do amazing work Kenbo.


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

I joined this forum a while ago but haven't been posting. One of the first things I saw was your chest restoration. I was impressed then but to see your scroll work brings another level to woodworking. Awesome work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This piece is getting scary fragile. Here`s the piece at the 9 hour mark.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there anything you can do to reinforce the fragile areas as you work on other spots? Or is that taboo for scroll work? Having never done any scroll work I know next to nothing about it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Is there anything you can do to reinforce the fragile areas as you work on other spots? Or is that taboo for scroll work? Having never done any scroll work I know next to nothing about it.


 
There are methods to strengthen the piece as you cut. Using painters tape to stabalize as you go is one method. The original artist of this piece stack cuts 3 at a time and only saves the middle cut. This way, only a minimum of sanding is required and the burrs on the cutting are next to nil. As well, the original artist of this piece cuts them from plywood to provide more stability and strength in the wood due to alternating grain direction. That, to me, is boring. :yes: I cut them in a single layer, with no reinforcement and I cut them out of oak which has a tendancy to have a more coarse grain and will break easier. I find it to be more of a challenge that way. If this was easy, everyone would do it. The fact that I add the extra elements of instability, just makes me a lot off center. :huh: But I do love what I do and I do it, just to say that I can. If you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much space. :laughing: With that being said, here's the progress of the cutting after 10 hours at the saw.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

10 hours of fantastic, intricate work.

By now I'd be pacing and barking at dogs.


----------



## OldCoastie (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing both horses.  Just showed my wife your work and the picture I saved from yesterday. She agreed with me that our saw couldn't do this as it sits. It is an old Craftsman single speed. I see setting it as slow as possible and needing to get one of those table top magnifying glasses that watch repair guys use. You answered a question I had about stacking pieces to bolster the strength. I heard the same from a guy and his wife at a craft show many years ago that was working with rosewood. Any way. As I've looked back through the posts, your work has stood out among some of the ones i hope to try to do some day. Awesome stuff. Thanks again for letting us in on the progress. Earl


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I wasn't going to mention what the rest of the cutting looked like but now that you did, I will say that yes, they should look great and I'm looking forward to cutting them. :laughing: As far as whether or not you could cut something like this on your old Craftsman saw, I don't see why not. I don't stack cut these or take any other measures to strengthen the stock. I also cut these pieces at about 1/2 speed which is approximately 800 stroke per minute. In fact, a slower speed with a piece like this would cause the blade to catch the edge and the wood and drag it down through the throat plate. A slower speed would most definitely break this piece the way that I cut them. Don't let your saw limit you. If you were to take some strengthening precautions such as using plywood, stack cutting and reinforcing cuts as you go with painters tape, there should be no reason why you couldn't complete a piece like this. Try it! You'll be glad that you did.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Kenbo, could you share some info about your saw and what blades you like? Do you sit or stand, do you use a foot switch or just keep the saw running? I have a new Delta 18" that I haven't used much, one factory blade. Thanks.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Kenbo, could you share some info about your saw and what blades you like? Do you sit or stand, do you use a foot switch or just keep the saw running? I have a new Delta 18" that I haven't used much, one factory blade. Thanks.


Yeah what he said.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

i wish i had your skills! this is just incredible work, well done.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Amazing*

Kenbo, you have an amazing talent combined with the patience of a saint.

Just how small is your blade on the saw? Or do you utilize multiple blades depending on the cut?

The intricacy is astounding and I heartily applaud your woodworking skills evidenced by your photos.

I would like to see a photo of your scroll saw. Fascinating. Thanks for keeping the pictures coming.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

You should try casting colored polyresin into a cut scene like that then surface finishing it. Might even look interesting backlit if the polyresin has some transparency in it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:Thank you all for your very kind words and thank you Gary for the resin idea. I'm not sure if that would work for a piece with this amount of detail, but it is definitely something I would consider. Good call. :thumbsup: As to those who are asking about my scroll saw and what type of blades I use, for this particular piece I have used only a 2/0 spiral blade. They can be a nightmare to use and they most definitely take time to master. For other cuttings, I have a special fondness for reverse tooth blades of varying sizes, depending on the thickness of stock that I am cutting.
For those who are interested in my saw, I have had many hours experience on many different saws, but this is a review i wrote about the saw that i am currently using.
I have also written an article (by request of the members of WWT) about scroll saws and their options. If anyone is interested, here's a link to the thread. At the time, the article was too large to place on the forum, so our very own Phinds, was kind enough to give it a home and web address. You will find the link to that article in the thread.
Need more info? I'd be glad to answer your questions, either here or in a PM, it's your choice. I didn't get involved with this forum to talk to myself, I got involved to talk to, get help, and help others. Bring it on guys. :thumbsup:

Either way, went to the shop today and did another hour of cutting. Here's there 11 hours mark.









Heading back out to get another hour in.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hammer1 said:


> Kenbo, could you share some info about your saw and what blades you like? Do you sit or stand, do you use a foot switch or just keep the saw running? I have a new Delta 18" that I haven't used much, one factory blade. Thanks.


 
I just realized that I didn't answer your questions. In short, I scroll sitting down and I use a foot pedal. You will find that a foot pedal when scrolling is invaluable. When a blade breaks, or a cut goes south, the last thing you want to do is be fumbling for a power switch. :blink:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's incredible.

When Mrs. Brink comes in tonight and asks me what I did..."I made square holes" I can't let her see your scroll saw work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After 12 hours, the piece is still holding together with only one little mishap. Some end grain let go under the stress of the twisting stock and cracked one of the details. I'm not too worried as you can't really notice it and it is very repairable at this point. I'm not even going to concern myself with it until the end. Trying to repair it now will only cause more problems.

12 hours in, and it looks like this. That's enough for tonight. My eyes feel like they are on fire. :blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm with Brink, I think I've made quite the accomplishment after cutting mortises... Lol but this!?!?!? Lol looks great Kenbo!

~tom


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

You are a man with much more patience than I. It looks great so far

Mind=Blown


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> :thumbsup:Thank you all for your very kind words and thank you Gary for the resin idea. I'm not sure if that would work for a piece with this amount of detail, but it is definitely something I would consider. Good call.


Thr stuff should fill very small detail, there should be quite a bit of info on the different types of resin and how to use them on the IAP site.
Wood N' Whimsey has just got a batch in for a good price. There's also varieties that you can get at Michaels. We are going to have a casting demo today at our IAP meet at Woodcraft today here in Roswell.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Most of these cut lines are .035" in width. Would the resin still be able to penetrate into these lines. I really know nothing about resin.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Kenbo

Fantastic work!!! 

I noticed the pre-drilled starting holes. Do you attach a image from the back or do you trace the photo.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Most of these cut lines are .035" in width. Would the resin still be able to penetrate into these lines. I really know nothing about resin.


I've seen where some lacy looking worthless wood has been cast with colored resin to good effect with no voids so it should work I'm not sure of the actual viscosity of the resins but being that it uses a hardener in it like epoxy does there should be varieties thin enough to do the job. I think the hardest part is going to be planing the surface back down to the wood after the mix has set up. I think a wide belt sander may do the trick. I would worry about a thickness planer tearing chunks out.
Needless to say I would start with a less involved pattern than this to get the techniques down pat.


----------



## Mouse21 (Jun 18, 2011)

That is very, very cool!! I never used my SS and wound up giving it away for free. DUH!! Do you have pics of other projects u finished?
Mouse


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> I noticed the pre-drilled starting holes. Do you attach a image from the back or do you trace the photo.


 
I do attach an image on the back of the piece using spray adhesive. Something this detailed would be a nightmare to trace. It's hard enough to cut. :laughing:




> Do you have pics of other projects u finished?


There are plenty of them mouse. Just go to my profile and I have several photo albums there with numerous pictures if you are interested. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

13 hours in. Are we getting tired of seeing this one yet? Another pressure crack in the piece today that resulted in a section popping out. I was able to save the piece and once everything is cut, I'm hoping to be able to glue it back in with a little CA glue.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Not tired yet. Keep going. I check this thread out about 6 times a day.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> .....As well, the original artist of this piece cuts them from plywood to provide more stability and strength in the wood due to alternating grain direction. That, to me, is boring. :yes: I cut them in a single layer, with no reinforcement and I cut them out of oak which has a tendancy to have a more coarse grain and will break easier.....


Anybody else would use every trick available to accomplish something like this. It's difficult to find the proper words to describe the amazing work you are doing.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

Excellent work Kenbo you have the hands of a surgeon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

14 hours done. I started cutting this one small cut only to find out that it was actually one very large continuous cut that took almost the entire hour. I'm running out of places to put my hands that are strong enough to allow me to manouver the wood on the saw. That was a tense hour. A lot of very, very breakable pieces in this last cutting session. Man that was intense. :laughing: sorry about the crooked photo.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm speechless, and that NEVER happens!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wonderin'..... how the h*** do you prevent a pice like that from breaking when you are sawing it ?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Most of these cut lines are .035" in width. Would the resin still be able to penetrate into these lines. I really know nothing about resin.


At the meeting inlace was mentioned for work like this as it will stick to wood. Heating the resin will thin it tremendously so it releases any bubbles and will penetrate. Added benefit is a faster cure.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Longknife said:


> Just wonderin'..... how the h*** do you prevent a pice like that from breaking when you are sawing it ?
> 
> View attachment 25660


 
It's things like this that make this project a tough one. The trick it to leave as much of the structure intact for stability while cutting. You can't just jump in and start cutting without a plan in mind. For this particular part, I started at the top left corner, just to the left of your arrow and cut all the way down the left side of the cut lines. I then backed the blade through the cut and continue to the right of your arrow. The piece is extremely thin, so you really need to keep solid wood behind the cut as long as possible. As you are following through this cut to the right of the arrow, you are relying on the solid, uncut structure to the left of it to support the pressure of the blade. Once I got to the far right side of this cut, I had to start cutting in the opposite direction to cut below your arrow. This cut is the hardest, because there is nothing to support it as you are cutting. A gentle feed rate and spreading as many fingers as you can across the area can help avoid a disaster. Once you reach the far left of that cut and need to start cutting down, the lower solid areas will support the pressure of the blade. A lower vibration saw and a really light touch helps here a lot. From there, you rely on the waste area to support that thin piece while the cutting is completed. I know this probably doesn't make much sense to most, but it's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

This is just awesome stuff!:thumbsup:

I love it!:yes:

I'll put my tools down and check back again tomorrow...:laughing:

Seriously, thanks Ken!

p


----------



## A-Ron (Jun 12, 2011)

All I can say is... :notworthy:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd love to see a video of how you do this.


----------



## Anokiernan (Jun 13, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> It's things like this that make this project a tough one....


A common approach in thin wall machining in metal working may apply here as well. Instead of completing one full side of the feature all at once, alternate passes on either side of the feature starting from the free end of the feature and working your way to the base. This helps to ensure there is rigidity in the workpiece throughout the full cut. 










You've certainly got a handle on this! I was just posting to maybe shed some light on another approach :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, you asked for the video and I give you the video. I'm not much of a camera guy, but here is a video of the process. I had to take the video (after learning how to use Mrs Kenbo's digital cam), install the driver software, create a youtube account and figure out how to use that and then upload. I'm freaking exhausted. :laughing:
Anyway, this is a photo of the hole that I cut for the video.









You can see that it is not very big. You may want to note that at 1:35 into the video, I experience a blade release, which is where the blade will slip out of one of the blade retainers. I was going to edit this part out, but I left it in to show how fast you can recover from this mishap. I hope you enjoy the video and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW Kenbo. Can you call my wife and convince her I need a scroll saw? :laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Way cool. Kinda weird to put a voice with the name/face on your profile pic.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words folks. After the 15th hour of cutting, I'm finished this one and will be moving on to cut the frame. I haven't decided what I will do for it yet but I have some ideas running through my head. Either way, here's the finished cutting. Stay tuned for the frame.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's pretty awesome, man! 

Once again, your patience is inspiring.

~tom


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, that's just great. Thanks for sharing the video, too! Once again, blown away with your abilities and tenacity.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*this is what this forum is all about......*

Kenbo,

thanks for sharing your knowledge regarding the journey in cutting this piece. Your patience is inspiring, and your abilities are awesome. The fact that you went through the effort to put together the video to show us some of the process that you go thru in doing a piece like this is a testament to your unselfish sharing of knowledge. I know how frustrating it can be to work with "technology" and trying to learn it so as to help others. This piece is amazing, and your work is an inspiration to me, as well as others, of that I am sure.

Keep up the great work!

Fabian

PS. Happy Fathers day!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken thats incredible
but your quarter looks funny lol
really nice work as usual


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Were you able to fix the parts that broke?


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

That is some amazing work, I can definitely see why your eyes would hurt after a long session.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys are all too kind. I help out on this forum as best I can and I go the extra mile because I know that each and every one of you would do it for me. I don't consider myself to be overly talented or skilled and in fact, I'm humbled that you guys comment on my work at all. I am, most definitely, in the presence of greatness when I am on this forum. We all have something to contribute and we all have something to learn. I learn something new from you guys every day. If we knew it all, there would be no need for this forum. 
Thank you all very much for the extremely kind words. You truly make an amateur like me feel good about what he does. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hedorah99 said:


> Were you able to fix the parts that broke?


 
I haven't tried yet. I wanted to give it a rest so I will try to fix the sections tomorrow. The are very small areas. One part is only a crack and the other is a small detail that broke out. Should be repairable for sure. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Kenbo - I have followed you through this. like some others have said, I check several times a day.

Even before this you inspired me to go out and get a scroll saw (Nothing like yours, LOL). 

I have always dabbles in woodworking and never been any great shakes. You and some others inspire me to keep learning. I have goten a lot better through practice and some tricks and skills I learned here.

Thank you for taking us with you.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! All I can say is Wow! I really need to check and see if that type of blade will work in my ryobi scrollsaw.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

im gonna go out on a limb and say some indian chick leading some horses with a dreamcatcher, and the message she is trying to convey like her grandfather did was don't pollute, oh you forgot the tear drop 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenbo, Seriously? Really? C'mon Man! :notworthy:

My Gosh I can't even begin to contemplate the patience it takes to complete a project like this. I would imagine you need to get in the zone while you are working on something like it.

That is one beautiful piece of work. I admire your skill so much. Nice job!

Can you post an American quarter next to the Canadian quarter for scale? :laughing:

John


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you for the details. Great post and great project.
Seeing your excaliber work compared to my chepo ss. sure showes a world of differance between them. Im jelous and cant spell to boot.


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful work man... Simply beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Snakewind99 (Apr 26, 2011)

I.... I.. I don't know what to say, it just of those thing I've never heard of it before! Amazing Job, Kenbo. Really Cool. I really like the Native American arts. So those tool call ScrollSaw? Sweetness!


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

There are many things to be said here but I will just say one. Phenomenal!!!


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the video, Ken! I just wanted to see what kind of scroll saw you use.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job. That is truely amazing work. Simply beautiful is all I can say!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hedorah99 said:


> Were you able to fix the parts that broke?


 
For those that are interested, I was able to use some tweezers and CA glue this afternoon to repair the 2 areas that were damaged during cutting. I gently pryed one section apart and applied some CA and I also glued in a tiny section that had broken out. I also glued my fingers together........:huh:................twice. :laughing:

The frame and backer board have also been cut and the frame assembled. Some varnish and flat black paint and i should be able to complete this one. Thanks for looking.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> For those that are interested, I was able to use some tweezers and CA glue this afternoon to repair the 2 areas that were damaged during cutting. I gently pryed one section apart and applied some CA and I also glued in a tiny section that had broken out. I also glued my fingers together........:huh:................twice. :laughing:
> 
> The frame and backer board have also been cut and the frame assembled. Some varnish and flat black paint and i should be able to complete this one. Thanks for looking.


CA is good for the fingers also. I know you have the ca remover? You know what the CA was invented for??? It was used on the war line's for the wonded instead of sewing up they used the glue. Of course it was better than it is now. They had to make it so that you didn't have to cut your fingers apart . Make it less poetent. i see you post here and craft-inc del


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Kenbo,

I am glad that you were able to glue the pieces. That is a beautiful piece of art. I am anxious to see it complete.


----------



## SawFairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh Kenbo! That is looking awesome! I have no idea what the heck it is........soooo...u need to get back out there and saw saw saw! 

Carly


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

SawFairy said:


> Oh my gosh Kenbo! That is looking awesome! I have no idea what the heck it is........soooo...u need to get back out there and saw saw saw!
> 
> Carly


 
At the bottom of page 1, you will find page 2 and 3. :smile:


----------



## SawFairy (Jun 20, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> At the bottom of page 1, you will find page 2 and 3. :smile:


Oh crap! I feel like a big dumb dumb now....LOL

Thanks to the extra pages...now i do know what it is! 

Totally amazing Kenbo!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

SawFairy said:


> Oh crap! I feel like a big dumb dumb now....LOL
> 
> Thanks to the extra pages...now i do know what it is!
> 
> Totally amazing Kenbo!


 
Thanks for you kind words. You don't have to feel like a big dumb dumb now. You're new here and you are among some pretty awesome folks. You'll get the hang of the forum. It gets easier. Have any questions? Just ask.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great job, Ken
I just sent the video to another woodworker buddy who said he was interested in a high end scroll saw.
That Excaliber looks like a beauty.
Thanks for sharing.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The finished cutting, with a custom walnut frame, complete with maple splines. Sorry about the glare, but I just can't get a good photo of a framed picture.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Once again, Ken, you raise the level of perfection.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I love it. You are an insperation to many.:thumbsup:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Incredible!!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought a scrollsaw after looking at some of your prior work. I am learning. That is a beautiful piece.


----------



## Anokiernan (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, that's a phenomenal piece!


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Admiration for your patience with detail.... inspiring piece to say the least...


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

I came across this thread while searching for something else but couldnt stop reading and seeing the progress. Holy crap, you are an incredibly talented and patient man, Ken!


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

nice work Kenbo I'm guessing Indian headress


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks very much guys for the kind words. Being complimented by people with talents as refined as yours is a very humbling experience and I thank you kindly.
Ken


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

:notworthy: .............that came out great, Ken.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> The finished cutting, with a custom walnut frame, complete with maple splines. Sorry about the glare, but I just can't get a good photo of a framed picture.
> 
> 
> thats just simply stunning.
> ...


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful Ken.

Thanks again for sharing with the forum.

Still learning in my part of the world....

Have a fantastic day, or week, or month, whatever.......:thumbsup:


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ken, I have seen you put out some beautiful scroll work and this one is like WOW. Question, where do you get your patterns from?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

kpo101 said:


> Ken, I have seen you put out some beautiful scroll work and this one is like WOW. Question, where do you get your patterns from?


 
I have a variety of sources, from the internet, to magazines, books and of course making my own. This particular one is from a magazine and if you are interested, I can look up which one it was. :yes:
Thanks again for the compliments fella. It's appreciated.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow 1/4 Oak. Is it solid? I can't imagine cutting something this delicate using 1/4 Oak ply. If it's ply you must have nerves of steel. But I have found on intricate projects like this if you do happen to mis-cut once the pattern comes off the goof won't be visible to anyone but the cutter. But whether it's solid or ply it's superb cutting and definitely an advanced skills project. This is really a work of art.


----------

